# Nikon AF-D*** Teleconverters



## Pure (Dec 15, 2008)

I currently have a Nikkor 80-200mm f/2.8 AF-D and sometimes I need more range.  I was looking for a teleconverter 2x that will STILL LET ME US AF.

I was looking at this....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/371030-REG/Kenko_K20PRO300DGN_2x_Teleplus_Pro_300.html

Which would make my f/2.8 a f/5.6 right?

I heard that AF stops working after f/5.6?  Why is this?

Anybody have experience with this TC?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 15, 2008)

I think that should work.  It says that it's for AF-D and the screwdriver coupling appears to be there.



> Which would make my f/2.8 a f/5.6 right?


Yes.



> I heard that AF stops working after f/5.6?  Why is this?


There's no hard stopping point at which AF stops working.  AF just becomes less effective and accurate when the minimum available aperture is smaller than f/5.6 because there's not enough light being let through the lens for the AF system to "see" well enough.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 15, 2008)

The Kenko Pro is a good choice.  You will not have any trouble at all.  I have a cheaper one that I bought 9 years ago before I learned about the old low price bait and switch some NY shops pull.  I wanted and ordered the Kenko.  They pulled the we are out of stock but have this other one that is same or better than Kenko.  So, I ended up paying good money for a cheap one.

What do I use?  Even though I still have the Phoenix 2x (auto focus).  I use a MF nikon tc-201 (2x).  My wife will use the Phoenix 2x.  I don't care for it.  It's ok, but definately ruins the quality of the nikon glass.

I have a Kenko 1.4x AF though.  No issues with it at all.  :thumbup:


----------



## Garbz (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd take care with a 2x teleconverter. The 80-200 is an excellent lens and the teleconverter is nice, but 2x is a big ask for any glass and often gives subpar results. I use my 1.4x quite often and have seen 1.7x used with a minor loss in quality but I'd be careful with anything beyond that.

A 400mm f/5.6 sounds good but you may not be happy with it.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 15, 2008)

The point of the 80-200 2.8 is to be great in low light but u lose that to gain the extra reach, but maybe a 1.4x or 1.7x would be a better option and would get that extra reach and still get ok light intake in lower lights, not to mention inproved sharpness with the 1.4x or 1.7x over a 2x


----------



## Pure (Dec 15, 2008)

I should have mentioned this wouldn't be used in low light, but rather high-light slower moving wildlife/animals.

I might buy a 1.7 or a 1.4 since a f/4 is very acceptable.  Are there any other TC's that work with AF-D Lenses?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 15, 2008)

You kinda missed the point.  The point was that a 2x TC is going to degrade image quality significantly compared to a 1.4 or 1.7.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 15, 2008)

The TC-14E, 17E, & 20E can be used on AF-D, but they have to be modified. It sounds scary at first, but it's quite simple & quick...did mine in about 10 minutes start to finish. It worked on my 80-200 AF-D before I got the 70-200, and it works great on my 500 f/4P, which is a 20 year old manual focus lens.


http://nikonpages.heymanphotography.com/tcmod/index.html


And, putting a 2x on any lens, no matter the quality, will degrade both it's capability and quality.  Stick with a 1.4 to 1.7.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 15, 2008)

Also just a quick question about the 80-200 AF-D 2.8 i am going to be in the market for a fast telephoto in the upcoming months and i was wondering if there were any major down sides to the 80-200 2.8 that would justify the $700 more for the AF-S 70-200 2.8 (I have a body that will AF the 80-200 so no problem there) thanks for your time.


----------



## Pure (Dec 15, 2008)

TUX424 said:


> Also just a quick question about the 80-200 AF-D 2.8 i am going to be in the market for a fast telephoto in the upcoming months and i was wondering if there were any major down sides to the 80-200 2.8 that would justify the $700 more for the AF-S 70-200 2.8 (I have a body that will AF the 80-200 so no problem there) thanks for your time.




There are absolutely no major downsides to the 80-200mm vs the 70-200mm.  While it may not have VR, AF-S, AE-L Buttons, or some other features, they have optics that a very similar, and are sharp to the corners of the frame even at 200mm.
Save yourself some $700 and buy this lens.


As for the 1.7 TC, does kenko even make a 1.7 TC?


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kenko makes a 1.4x, 1.5x , 2x TC
With a DX body you will get focal lengths such as...
1.4x - 420mm
1.5x - 525mm
2x - 600mm
Sorry to keep going back to the 80-200 AF-D, but is there a manual over ride switch which, like there is on the 70-200 2.8 VR


----------



## Pure (Dec 15, 2008)

It's totally fine, I love telling people to buy it vs the 70-200mm.

There is a AutoF and MF mode, no M/A, so to use MF you have to tilt a ring to allow you to use MF or viceversa.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help with the AF-D 80-200 2.8
and i hope i helped with your TC questions


----------



## Garbz (Dec 16, 2008)

There's no reason to get a teleconverter other than the Kenko. The Tokina is just a re badged Kenko, and if the internet is to be believed the Kenko is better than Nikon's own, which would also require modification or you lose autofocus. The Kenko is a rare example of an otherwise ordinary company producing a spectacular product.



TUX424 said:


> Sorry to keep going back to the 80-200 AF-D, but is there a manual over ride switch which, like there is on the 70-200 2.8 VR



Override what? Focus? Focus override is a feature of AF-S since all AF drives have a direct coupling from lens to camera focusing motor. There is no override, but depending on the camera you won't miss it. The D200 for instance the you can quite easily flick the focus mode switch from S to M without moving hands during normal operation. Or just set AF to work only when the AF button is pressed, or set the AE/AF lock button to only lock AF.

The only way to override the focus on the AF lens is to flick the focus selector ring to manual (the only weakness of this lens, really I don't like how hard this is in the heat of the moment) or flick the camera to M focus. Either way this is not a drawback that including VR is worth the huge premium of the 70-200


----------



## Pure (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, have to bring this back to life.

I was looking at this:
Kenko | 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 DG Teleconverter | K14PRO300DGN
However while it says AF-D, it doesn't appear to have the screw.  Did BH just get lazy?

Look at this.
http://www.thkphoto.com/products/kenko/photos-l/pro300-1_4x.jpg
HAS THE SCREW!

And is the same telec.  Did  BH just use the same pic, or should I not buy this for my 80-200mm 2.8?


----------



## dhilberg (Apr 20, 2009)

It's just a generic photo of the teleconverter, not necessarily the one for Nikon AF. In fact, if you look at the Kenko for the Canon mount, it's the same photo:
Kenko | 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 DG Teleconverter | K14PRO300DGC

I have the Kenko 1.4x Teleplus Pro for my Nikkor 80-200 f/2.8 and it works fine. Optical quality is great. It's made with multicoated Hoya glass, if you didn't know. The only annoying thing is I don't get the modified aperture on my D80. It still shows f/2.8 with the teleconverter attached.

I wouldn't get the 2x, as like others have mentioned, it will most likely degrade your image quality. 1.4x converters are usually just fine, with no really noticable degradation. Plus you only lose one stop of light.


----------



## Pure (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm, I'll probably go for it.  Hopefully it'll be right on my D90.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 20, 2009)

The Pro 300 definitely has a screw. They only make the 3 models. 1.4x 1.7x and 2.0x as far as I know and all of them have identical features.


----------



## dhilberg (Apr 20, 2009)

Garbz said:


> The Pro 300 definitely has a screw. They only make the 3 models. 1.4x 1.7x and 2.0x as far as I know and all of them have identical features.



Actually the Pro 300 is made in 1.4x, 2x, and 3x models. No 1.7x, which is too bad as I would have got that instead of the 1.4x for a little more reach.

THK Photo Products, Inc.



Phranquey said:


> The TC-14E, 17E, & 20E can be used on AF-D, but they have to be modified. It sounds scary at first, but it's quite simple & quick...did mine in about 10 minutes start to finish. It worked on my 80-200 AF-D before I got the 70-200, and it works great on my 500 f/4P, which is a 20 year old manual focus lens.
> 
> 
> http://nikonpages.heymanphotography....mod/index.html
> ...



Thanks for posting this, good information! However, that modification won't allow the 80-200 f/2.8 AFD to AF as the Nikon TC***E (and II) teleconverters have no screws anyway.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 21, 2009)

dhilberg said:


> Actually the Pro 300 is made in 1.4x, 2x, and 3x models. No 1.7x, which is too bad as I would have got that instead of the 1.4x for a little more reach.



Thanks for the correction on that.


----------

